

Ecuador says letter of safe conduct for Snowden is unauthorized and invalid - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/ecuador-says-letter-of-safe-conduct-for-snowden-is-real-but-unauthorized-and-invalid/2013/06/27/fe72008e-df2d-11e2-8cf3-35c1113cfcc5_story.html?tid=rssfeed

======
kristofferR
"She also threatened legal action against whoever had leaked the document."
[http://i.imgur.com/tF3GHPY.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/tF3GHPY.jpg)

~~~
jpdoctor
> _" She also threatened legal action against whoever had leaked the
> document."_

I posted elsewhere, but is more appropriate here: The document itself struck
me as checking for leaks. (Misspelled "hight"? No stamp?)

~~~
quantumpotato_
Please explain how typos help check for leaks

~~~
abstractbill
You give a different version of the document to each person, with unique typos
in each one. If the document gets leaked, you know who did it - the typos form
a "signature".

Sometimes a typo is just a typo though.

------
sp332
Hey, the content of this page changed! I found the original:
[http://www.neurope.eu/news/wire/ecuador-says-letter-safe-
con...](http://www.neurope.eu/news/wire/ecuador-says-letter-safe-conduct-
snowden-real-unauthorized-and-invalid)

